

Ask HN: Who still uses voicemail on a website? - pankratiev


======
antidaily
Not sure what you mean. The VoIP panel is on a website and the voicemails are
stored there and/or emailed to me.

~~~
pankratiev
I mean, for example, if you want to receive feedback from your website
visitors or customers you can put (on the contact page) your email and phone
number which go to your voicemail.

